# Bedlam



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Coffee, Tea, Toast, & Dessert
​
2231 2nd Ave, in Belltown

The Official Press Release Page

hours

7am-10pm Monday-Thursday

*7am-3am Friday & Saturday*

7am-10pm Sunday

More...


----------

